# need sub for large area



## doors (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a sub. A friend of mine who's visiting toronto, canada will purchase this for me. I need a 220v version.

Currently I am considering the following subs:
SVS PB12 NSD
HSU VTF-3 MK3 (anyone know where I can buy this in canada, price?)
Axiom ep 350
Axiom ep 500 (factory outlet, if I can get it fast enough as my friend leaves in about 10 days)
Monitor audio rsw-12

Room Size

The main listening area is 19.5 x 18.5 x 10.5
3787 cubic feet. The system is kept along the 18.5 ft wall. The listening positions is about 11-12 ft.

But the Dining and open kitchen is attached to it, and the total area is 31.5 ft x 18.5 x 10.5 = 6118 cubic feet

So I guess I should consider the room to be 6118 cubic feet for subwoofer purchase purpose, right?

What specs at a minimum I should be looking for a sub. The volume of the room is large, and many a sub could fail in it.

Usage:
50% movies, 50% music.
I mainly listen to classic rock, blues, heavy metal, jazz, classical music etc.

Current setup:
Yamaha RX-V663 AVR, marantz cd6000 OSE cd player, B&W 602 S2 for mains, LCR 600S3 center channel, B&W rock solid for surrounds, HTPC with M-Audio revolution 7.1 sound card.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Of those the EP 500 would be the best, but its more expensive. Next would be the SVS then the HSU, EP350 and the Monitor. http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/axiom-ep500. I really like the Axiom products and the SVS can't go wrong with either of them. As of 8-11 the factory outlet EP500 is a 4 week wait, call them up and see if they can speed it up some.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I give my vote to the SVS, However if you can do it the PB13 Ultra would be an even better option. Dont worry about the so called sub being musical as this is a bit of a old school thought and holds little value. If it works good for movies then it will have on issues with music as movies are far more demanding on a sub. The SVS plays effortlessly and is real subtle with music I listen to allot of Jazz and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

The SVS, HSU and EP500 are all in the same ballpark. I would go for the one of those three that I could get the best deal on.


----------

